# My haunt makeup this weekend



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This was after 5 hours working the haunt so some makeup had already came off but I wanted to take a pic and post it up. We had almost 200 people come threw tonight so no time for touchups.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like it held up pretty well for you, play. I like the detail shadowingyou did on the eyebrow creases.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

brainzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Gelatin appliance?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Sickie, for some reason I didn't think to take a pic before the haunt..........maybe next week I will rememberto do that.

Yeah info, its gelatin, I just love that stuff other than fighting some of the edges, witch hazel didn't work to good this time so I used some bondo in spots, you can't see it in the dark anyway.....lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

You look stunning!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

play, I've not dabbled with gelatin. In your opinion, explain the proceedure and how it felt for ya.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks awsome!!!


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Play, try silicone next time. It doesn't melt off the face like gelatin.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You scare me.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

SI, gelatin feels very natural, just like skin, depends on the prothetic also I guess. I made this from my life cast so it fits like a glove.

infoam, I would love to try silicone, maybe in the future.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

playfx have you ever used foamed gelatin? The appliances are a bit more fragile but they're super lightweight and more flexible than solid. And it takes regular makeup beautifully. Of course you'll tear it up removing it so you have to cast one for each night you make up, so it may not be worth the trouble for you. Silicone's much higher quality but gelatin's cheap so the experimentation is more affordable.

I've heard of some people adding vinegar to the gelatin to acidify it and then adding baking soda; I prefer to do it dry like the commercial kits. It foams up a little slower that way which I think gives a more refined foaming. I bought some powdered ascorbic acid at the health food store and mix a small amount with baking soda (50/50) and mix that into the molten gelatin. It doesn't take much to foam it all up. Be sure to brush it thin at the edges of the mold so you have un-bubbled feathered edges thin enough to dissolve with the witch hazel.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Rev, yeah i've tried the foam gelatin but didn't care to much for it, might have just been me but I didn't see that it made it any lighter and you can't reuse the gelatin after you foam it. I haven't done the ascorbic acid and baking soda, I might give that a try.
The batch of gelatin im using now i've had for two years and its still going strong!! I just wash the makeup off and remelt and mold it up again.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Truthfully I've used the foam more often for buildups than appliances (burns, gore, zombie rot etc). If reusability is your goal then you're right it's probably not worth the trouble.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev, play- explain tome the proceedures for making the gel cast. What kind of gel do you use?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its really simple Sickie, its a gelatin base (like in jello) sorbitol, glycerine, zinc oxide and a little pigment for color, you can use a microwave or double boiler to melt it and put it in the mold, let cool and whala.

As soon as I can find my recipes I'll let you know and post them for you also here is a kit you can get that has everything you need
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GK01&Category_Code=Gelatin


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The recipie I use is from Vincent Kehoe, makeup artist and founder of RCMA brand theatrical makeup:

15-25 grams gelatin powder (3 packets of Knox is 21 grams, makes a good consistency)
12 ml water
100 ml glycerine (or, much better, 50 ml glycerine and 50 ml liquid sorbitol)

a drop or two of oil of wintergreen helps act as a preservative; it'll get moldy if you leave it in the fridge for a long time otherwise. Using the sorbitol in the mix helps preserve it too. You just mix it all up and dissolve it together with heat (I use a double boiler), then let it cool til it all gels and re-melt it. it's champagne-colored and transparent, you can make it translucent by adding talk or zinc oxide. Food coloring or dry pigments color it well. I love it for gore; if you blood color it, it stays shiny and looks like wet blood even when it's gelled and dry. To use, I chop it into little bits and put it in plastic sandwich bags, and put the bag in a cup of hot water to melt it.

Play is the guy to ask about casting it; I've only cast prosthetics a cpl times with it. I usually use it for build-ups.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll have to play with this.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow play - that's really good!

But then, all of your work is fantastic! It's great to see your makeup!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww, thanks Ms. W.!!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the foam latex appliances/prosthetics from screamteam.com 

You look good with your prosthetic. What was most successful for you in terms of make up colors....how you layered it, etc.?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, I use a bruse stick mosly putting it on in layers, I try and not go to dark around my edges or they show real bad. I was using pax paint also but im out of stuff to make it at the moment.
This pick I took had the flash on and washed alot of color out


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

looks cool


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, I changed it up a little for halloween night. For some odd reason nobody wanted to be my friend that night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the shading in your brow, play. Also theshading for the cheek contouring turned out nice.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

playfx said:


> For some odd reason nobody wanted to be my friend that night


I can't imagine why :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll be your friend!!!!! 

Wait - you need to lose the cleaver first! LOL


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

With everything that happend this year at the haunt we made it a point to just set it all aside and have a good halloween, everyone had a blast the last night and some of the girls had tears because it was over, me and the wife are taking everyone out for gatti-town pizza and games for all the help.


----------

